
What will VCs fund next? (interview with Bain VC) - mattculbreth
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/erp/article.php/3669106
======
mattculbreth
His quote about what they're looking for first dealth with a strong team that
could change plans as necessary, and then this, about going after larger
markets:

"You also need a large market potential, so the area that you are going after
has to be worth going after. There are a lot of businesses out there that are
niche businesses that make wonderful companies, but relatively small companies
and not the types that require venture capital investment."

